# Lelit Bianca Setup



## Triodeman (Oct 16, 2018)

My setup is a little messy, I just wish I can have more tabletop space .....

With the vacuum cleaner sucking up the leftover grinds, every morning I no longer need to purge my grinders.

Really like the Bianca machine, can create different flavors of nice single origin espresso drinks using the same beans ....


----------

